# Schweinswale ??



## icecream (10. September 2007)

Hey leute,

ich war schon öffters hochseeangel mit mein kumpels.. einmal hat dann unser captian gesagt, das wir auf die Schweinswale aufpassen sollen.. wir haben den bloß blöd angeschaut und ausgelacht.. jetzt hab ich paar beiträge gelesen...

gibt es wirklich schweinswale? wenn ja wo kommen sie vor? auch an der deutschen ostsee?

mfg
mario


----------



## Jetblack (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Ja, die gibt es ... und auch in der westlichen Ostsee. In Norwegen sieht man die recht häufig - vor Eckernförde hab ich die eher selten mal gesehen.

Mehr Infos bietet http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweinswale


----------



## Lümmy (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Moin moin,

ob sie in der Ostsee sind weiß ich nicht genau. Ich gehe mal aber davon aus, da ich sie selber schon direkt vor Sylt gesehen habe. Und von da aus ist es nciht mehr weit in die Ostsee.

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, war doch gerade irgendeine Art von Wal im/am Hafen von Travemünde, oder?? #c


----------



## sitzangler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Ich hab letztes Jahr im Oktober auch einen vor Spodsberg(Langeland) gesehen.
Sind etwas größer als Flipper.

sitzangler#:


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Welches Gerät braucht man um die sicher zu Drillen und wer hat Küchentipps?


----------



## Lümmy (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

@ Wallerschreck

Ich glaube, da darfst du dich wohl nicht erwischen lassen. Sonst gibt das wohl ein auf die Mütze von Greenpeace. Die verstehen dabei kein Spaß....

Aber wenn man aufpasst das man nicht gesehn wird|kopfkrat Ich denke mal an Geräte, die man auch beim Fischen auf Blue Marlin oder ähnliches verwendet. Das sollte ausreichen#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Hab erst dieses Jahr auf der Fahrt nach Norwegen, von Board der "Kronprins Harald" aus, Schweinswale in der Ostsee gesehen. Die rund 20 Tiere kreuzten unseren Bug in nur etwa 50m Entfernung - ein tolles Schauspiel, gemütlich mit dem Kaffe in der Hand im bequemen Sessel der Front-Lounge! |supergri

Das wir nur wenige Tage später in Norwegen das gleiche Erlebnis noch einmal hatten - allerdings aus dem kleinen Angelboot und in nur 10m Entfernung - war natürlich schon Oberhammer!


----------



## Yupii (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Das Glück hatten wir vorletzte Woche im Kl. Belt auch. Uns umrundete ein neugieriger Wal mehrmals im Abstand von 3-5 Metern.


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Welches Gerät braucht man um die sicher zu Drillen und wer hat Küchentipps?



An Langleinen gehen die nicht ran.
Somit scheidet Angeln wohl auch aus.

Und wer soll das essen?
Das ist hochgradiger Sondermüll.
Elbaale sind dagegen echte Bioware.


----------



## Tomgala (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Vor zwei Wochen waren noch welche im Langelandbelt.
10 m vorm Boot. Wir haben besser mal die Ruten eingeholt.
Ein Schwein auf dem Grill wäre uns lieber gewesen.......


----------



## worker_one (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das Glück hatten wir vorletzte Woche im Kl. Belt auch. Uns umrundete ein neugieriger Wal mehrmals im Abstand von 3-5 Metern.



Und? Sicher gekeschert?

Wir haben vor Spodsbjerg auch schon öfters welche gesehen.|bigeyes#h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

mann kann aufder Ostsee immer Tümmler oder "Schweinswale" beobachten,
bei unserer vergangenen Kleiner Belttour haben wir sie sogar filmen können.


----------



## sundeule (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Es ist die einzige in der Ostsee als heimisch geltende Art und hat Bestandsprobleme.
Alle anderen Wale sind Irrläufer.
Sie kommen auch nicht nur in der Westlichen Ostsee vor. Auch östlich Rügen gibt es noch welche.

Das Thema Küche ist allerdings auch nicht völlig vom anderen Stern
Ein norwegischer Vermieter sagte zu mir: " Sie sind geschützt aber fangen sich manchmal im Laxnetz. Nicht viel Fleisch aber sehr lecker."


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Auf der letzten ausfahrt von Laboe aus mit der Langeland haben wir auch welche gesehen.
In der höhe des Leuchtfeuers zogen sie ihren Bahnen.


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*



icecream schrieb:


> gibt es wirklich schweinswale? wenn ja wo kommen sie vor? auch an der deutschen ostsee?
> 
> mfg
> mario




Moin Mario #h

Ja - in der Ostsee gibt es die. Das letzte Mal konnte ich ( zwar nicht in Deutschland ) zwei "Marsvins" beim Angeln auf Fünen beobachten - grandios.

Sonnenuntergang, Steilküste im Rücken, absolut ruhiges Wasser und dann die beiden Schweinswale |bigeyes#6#6

Im Meeresforschungszentrum Fjord & Bælt in Kerteminde ist übrigens letztens das erste Schweinswalbaby in Gefangenschaft auf die Welt gekommen > http://www.fjord-baelt.dk/archive/film/Film marsvinafdelingen/Freja fødsel.wmv


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## sundeule (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Apropos Schweinswale:

Schau Dir mal die DVD "Geheimnisse der Meerforellen" Part II an.
Auf dieser ohnehin hammergeilen Scheibe (ich könnt kostenlos Werbung machen vor Begeisterung:q) Siehst Du zwei Schweinis direkt hinter dem Angler am Strand vorbeizischen. Einfach nur grandios!


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*



sundeule schrieb:


> Apropos Schweinswale:
> 
> Schau Dir mal die DVD "Geheimnisse der Meerforellen" Part II an.
> Auf dieser ohnehin hammergeilen Scheibe (ich könnt kostenlos Werbung machen vor Begeisterung:q) Siehst Du zwei Schweinis direkt hinter dem Angler am Strand vorbeizischen. Einfach nur grandios!




Jepp - die Scheibe ist super #6

Stell Dir das Bild noch mit glattem und vom Sonnenuntergang rot gefärbtem Wasser vor - so sah das auf Fünen aus.

Ein kleiner Schauer läuft mir immer noch über den Rücken, wenn ich daran denke :q


----------



## sundeule (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - die Scheibe ist super #6
> 
> Stell Dir das Bild noch mit glattem und vom Sonnenuntergang rot gefärbtem Wasser vor - so sah das auf Fünen aus.
> 
> Ein kleiner Schauer läuft mir immer noch über den Rücken, wenn ich daran denke :q


 
Ach komm, Du lügnest ja: In der Ostsee gibt es garkeine Fünen und wenn dann beißen sie nicht:q:q


Klasse, da wäre ich auch gern dabei gewesen!


----------



## Dummfisch (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Hallo,
Schweinswale sind mir bisher vor Langeland, vor Aeroe, vor Samsoe und zuletzt im Kattegat vor Djursland begegnet. Wenn es still ist brauchst du nur nach diesen Auspustgeräuschen zu hören, um sie zu finden. Häufig erkennst du sie auch daran, dass Möwen über den Stellen kreisen an denen sie die Fische an die Oberfläche drängen.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## BB-cruiser (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Moin mal ein geiles Video wirklich, ich selbst habe bei meinen letzten Norgeurlaub das Glück gehabt beim frühstücken auf der Terrasse hinunter in die Bucht zu blicken ca.50m und fast zur gleichen Zeit eines jeden Tages eine Schule von 8 Schweinswalen bei ihrer Jagd zu beobachten einfach :vik:Schweinegeil . Bei einigen Ausfahrten mit unser Dieselschnecke kam es auch zu einigen begegnungen mit den scheuen Tieren zwar kann man das angeln an der Stelle erst einmal einstellen dafür wird einem ein Naturschauspiel geboten . Den Versuch solche Tiere zubeangel oder irgentwelche Wale aus falschen Sportlichen Ehrgeiz oder gar aus komerzielen Gründen nachzustellenden Menschen sei gesagt ich hoffe ihr stirbt eher aus als diese Kreaturen .Angler angeln Fische und Idioten Säugetiere .


----------



## floh72 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Wir haben vor 4 Wochen 2 Stück in der Eckernförder Bucht gesehen, höhe des Marine Hafens.

Sehr netter Anblick, wenn nur der erste Schreck nicht wäre.

Die sind 2-3 Meter neben unserem driftendem Boot aufgetaucht.


----------



## donlotis (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Ich habe auch schon öfter welche beobachten können, sowohl beim Waten als auch beim Schleppen (Fyn). Aber sie waren immer nur zu zweit, 20 Tiere auf einmal, wie hier geschrieben, habe ich noch nicht sehen können. Leider habe ich auch einmal ein verendetes Jungtier am Strand gefunden.

Das vor nicht allzu langer Zeit vor Fünen die 'Marsvin' massenhaft abgeschlachtet wurden, hat uns unser netter Vermieter von diesem Sommer bestätigt. Besonders die Gegend südlich von Middelfart wimmelte von Tranküchen, 1000 Säuger pro Monat waren keine Seltenheit. Übrigens wollte man nicht etwa deren Fleisch, sondern nur den ausgekochten Tran zwecks Herstellung von Lampenöl und Seife etc.

Wenn ich heute Schweinswale sehe, unterbreche ich das Angeln und schaue nur fasziniert zu (die schlauen Fische sind eh weg!).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Mefo2 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Moin Moin,aus Flensburg. wir haben hier in der Flensburger-Innenförde
 ab und zu besuch von Schweinswalen,die kommen bis auf Wurfweite
 ans Ufer.
  Sonderburg(DK) ziehen öfters wale durch.
 es sieh gewaltig aus wen eine Horde wale auf der Jagt sind.

  Gruss Mefo2


----------



## HD4ever (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

ich freu mich immer wenn ich die sehe !
Flefö und kleiner Belt schon oft welche gesehen, teils sogar sehr dicht am Boot ... 
tolle Tiere finde ich !


----------



## Nordlicht (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

ich hatte vor 2 jahren welche direkt an der spitze von staberhuk.
das wasser war glatt und ich war am einpacken als mit einem mal etwas neben meinem boot losprustete...ich habe mich voll erschrocken.
es waren 4 tiere die ich ca. 10 min beobachten konnte, einafch nur GEIL


----------



## Borstenwurm (10. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Ich sehe Schweinswale öfters beim Mefoangeln in der Apenrader Bucht !
Das ist vielleicht ein Schreck, wenn du gerade deinen Snap gen Horizont gejagt hast und auf einmal taucht eine Schule Schweinswale 15m davor auf. 

Hoffentlich verwechselt keiner meinen Köder mal mit einem Hering.

Wenn so einer mal beim Nachtangeln in der Ostsee vor meiner Wathose auftaucht, dann läuft mit glaub ich die Angst braun das Bein runter.

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Stokker (11. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Ich habe letzten Herbst bei spiegelglattem Wasser einen bei Weissenhaus 2 x gesehen. Leider tauchte er schneller ab als ich die Digi rausreissen konnte.
Ist schon toll so auf 20 m an einem echten Wal ( wenn auch ziemlich klein)dran zu sein.
Er hatte einen schönen schwarzen, glatten Rücken.
Solch ein Besuch freut einen tierisch...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

ich habe vor jahren einmal 3 schweinswale gesehen, als wir vor niobe (fehmarn) lagen und mit pose auf hornis gefischt haben. die waren auch nur ne gute rutenlänge von unserem boot weg.

dieses jahr im sommer habe ich vor klausdorf (fehmarn) auch eine ganze schule gesehen. das waren auch 15 bis 20 tiere. finde ich toll, dass man sowas hier noch zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## Tom63 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Hallo

Letztes Jahr konnten wir jeden Abend Schweinswale vor der Insel Aaroe (westl. von Fünen) beobachten.
Selbst beim Angel kammen sie bis 5m ans Boot. Scheinen ziemlich neugierig zu sein.
Dieses Jahr haben wir sie auf Fünen, Föns Vig leider nur von weiten sehen können.
Schön das man so was noch sehen kann.
Gruss Tom


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Vor nyborg auf fünen beobachte ich sie jedes jahr im november

einfach genial,so ein schauspiel sieht man viel zu selten.

greez
andy


----------



## v204 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Hallo,ich wahr am Samstag 22.9.07 auf der Ostsee und habe 2 Schweiswahle gesehen.
Genau zwischen südstrand und Fehmarnsundbrücke in der Fahrrinne.Mein Sohn und ich natürlich auch haben nicht schlecht gestaunt als die ca.10m vorm Boot aufgetaucht sind.
Übrigen hatten wir 5 Dorsche


----------



## Freelander (25. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

Ich habe vor ca.2 Wochen einen toten angeschwemmten Schweinswal in Weißenhaus gesehen.


----------



## Zanderman (28. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin mal ein geiles Video wirklich, ich selbst habe bei meinen letzten Norgeurlaub das Glück gehabt beim frühstücken auf der Terrasse hinunter in die Bucht zu blicken ca.50m und fast zur gleichen Zeit eines jeden Tages eine Schule von 8 Schweinswalen bei ihrer Jagd zu beobachten einfach :vik:Schweinegeil . Bei einigen Ausfahrten mit unser Dieselschnecke kam es auch zu einigen begegnungen mit den scheuen Tieren zwar kann man das angeln an der Stelle erst einmal einstellen dafür wird einem ein Naturschauspiel geboten . Den Versuch solche Tiere zubeangel oder irgentwelche Wale aus falschen Sportlichen Ehrgeiz oder gar aus komerzielen Gründen nachzustellenden Menschen sei gesagt ich hoffe ihr stirbt eher aus als diese Kreaturen .Angler angeln Fische und Idioten Säugetiere .


#6Seh ich genau wie du .Wir durften sie schon in den 70er Jahren vor Langeland beobachten während des Bootsangelns. Es war wie ein wunderschöner Film ,den wir sehen durften.Hätte nur einer gewagt ,sie zu beangeln hätte der Rest der Familie ihn wohl geächtet, und zimperlich sind Bergleute bestimmt nicht.Damals mit unserem Vater und Großvater unterwegs ,fahre ich heute mit meinem 15 jährigen Sohn und seinen Freunden zum Angeln dorthin.Und es ist ,als wenn man alte Freunde trifft ,die einen begrüssen, wenn sie auf einmal ,bei ruhiger Welle ausblasen.Ich hoffe diese Säugetiere noch ein Weilchen zu sehen und vielleicht darf ich sie ja mal irgendwann meinen Enkeln vorstellen.-Also lasst euch nicht beim beangeln erwischen ,sonst schleppen wir euch mal ein Weilchen auf Hai |krach:.Ansonsten immer ein freundliches Petri und viel Spass auf dem Wasser


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. September 2007)

*AW: Schweinswale ??*

das geilste wäre noch, dass die an die boote kommen wie zum beispiel grau oder schnabelwale. die lassen sich ja sogar noch füttern und streicheln etc.


leider nur ein wunsch...


----------

